# Some northern VA snow last month (Dec 09)



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

This was pretty much the end of it & it was pretty deep - halfway up the truck anyhow

When I got to the church the snow was drifted halfway up the building. I had to get out and find the driveway entrance.

I pretty much had to "feel" my way around the small lot because I had never seen it before and had no clue where it ended, if there were curbs or anything.

I finished after dark so I couldn't get any decent pics of the finished product but it looked good. Considering it took me like an hour to do a 15 min push.





This was a shopping center I cover. It was pretty busy considering the roads were impassible all day unless you had 4wd, or a shovel to use on occasion. I had to lend mine out a number of times. I couldn't video out front because I had to stop every 5 feet because somehow Kmart was the busiest place in a snowstorm. Nevermind the date stamps - I never set them up

This is about all I took. I was pretty busy & of course, its hard to take pictures and mess around when you are "on the clock"


----------



## Arloslawn (Aug 9, 2009)

That looks intense how deep was it?


----------



## tinffx (Jun 5, 2009)

http://www.nohrsc.noaa.gov/interactive/html/graph.html?ey=2009&em=12&ed=20&eh=6&units=0&station=38.8331_077.4267

It was 22" according to this - which I found in another thread. It sure felt like this was the place for those extra drifts. I didn't bother measuring myself though.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice man...it sure was alot of snow


----------

